# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  النيل الأزرق مباااااشر استعداداً للقاء المريخ وشالكا

## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://kan.sina.com.cn/u/5414156140

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naIU5KFJZjA
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*حلو شديد نحضر الشوط الاول   مع حبيبنا ازهري ونطلع  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ينصر دينك ياازهري الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*لكن من النادران تلتزم فضائياتنا بمواعيدها المهم
 نحنا مصنقرين الليله طول اليوم  ومنتظرين 
*

----------


## kampbell

*تسلم يا اخونا  ازهري  بارك الله فيك  صراحه الناس دايخه من امس علي اي رابط 

الحمد لله نحنا امام الشاشه  بس اخونا الفي الدوام و برا البيت الله يكون في عونهم 

شكرا  بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*مشكور ابوالزوز
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*با سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك  يا أبو الزهور يديك الصحة والعافية رب العباد ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة ..
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*باقي علي نهاية الشوط الاول  خمس دقائق ومازالت 
 النتيجه التعادل بدون اهداف  نقوول ياااارب ههههه 
حتي والمباره معاده  الواحد مع الهجمات  بقوم ويقعد 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*جاري التسجيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخنا العظيم

*ما قصرتو يا ناس النيل الازرق لكن توقيت بث المباراة كانت ما مناسبة في اعتقادي لانو في الوقت دا الناس كلها شغالة وبعدين اليوم ماتش المريخ وكمبالا سيتى 

مش احسن كان المباراة تبث يوم الجمعة او السبت 
*

----------


## بكري الشفت

*ينصر دينك ياازهري الحبيب  الواحدفي غربة راسوا دايش
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*التصوير غير مظبوط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لك الشكر الجزيل حبيبنا ازهري
*

----------


## mub25

*التصوير تعبان
الاداء جيد جدا من المريخ
جمال سالم ما فى احسن منه الا بريمة ماشاء الله
امير كمال نجم كالعادة\
علاء الدين ادى اداء طيب
بكرى المدينة مزعج
ابراهومة الصغير لا تفرطوا فيه يا مريخاب هذا نجم المريخ القادم فى السنوات المقبلة باذن الله
راجي جيد
رمضان عجب كذلك
الاقل اداءا مصعب وعلى جعفر ووانقا
                        	*

----------

